# Veterans Info Fair - Texarkana MAY 18



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Texarkana 17th ANNUAL "VETERANS INFORMATION FAIR"

Sat, May 18, 9am - 1pm

SOUTHWEST CENTER, 3222 WEST SEVENTH STREET, TEXARKANA TX

THIS "FAIR" IS TO ASSIST VETERANS AND THEIR FAMILIES, ACTIVE DUTY, RESERVE AND NATIONAL GUARD PERSONNEL AND THEIR FAMILIES OBTAIN INFORMATION FROM A VARIETY OF SOURCES ON VA BENEFITS, PROGRAMS AND OTHER ASSISTANCE FOR THEM AND THEIR FAMILIES.

AGENCIES INVITED INCLUDE: TEXAS VETERANS LAND BOARD, TEXAS VETERANS' COMMISSION, TEXAS WORKFORCE COMMISSION, TEXARKANA VA OUTPATIENT CLINIC, VA MEDICAL CENTER (SHREVEPORT), VET CENTER (SHREVEPORT), SOCIAL SECURITY ADMINISTRATION, FUNERAL SPECIALISTS (EAST FUNERAL HOME), AREA AGENCY ON AGING, HOSPICE OF TEXARKANA, SERENITY HOSPICE, VA COUNSELORS, TEXARKANA COLLEGE VETERAN ADVISORS, AND VETERANS SERVICE REPRESENTATIVES, TEXAS A&M STUDENT COUNSELORS, AND OTHERS THAT MAY PERTAIN TO VETERANS AND ACTIVE DUTY, RESERVE & NATIONAL GUARD PERSONNEL'S NEEDS AND PROGRAMS.

THERE IS NO CHARGE FOR THIS SERVICE. ALL AREA VETERANS OF ALL ERAS, ALL ACTIVE, RESERVE & NATIONAL GUARD PERSONNEL AND THEIR FAMILIES ARE INVITED AND URGED TO ATTEND. :flag:
:

FOR MORE INFORMATION PLEASE CALL: 870/773-8279 (LEAVE MESSAGE), OR 903/824-2727, 903/628-7216 
OR E-MAIL AT: [email protected]
Information at: www.vva278.org


----------

